# Pat O' Brien



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw his talk with Dr. Phil tonight. I knew he would not get into too much detail of his voice mail messages. He said that he drank four bottles of wine, two bottles of champagne and did some coke that Sunday;when he made those calls...hmmm. I would probably be dead if I drank that much in one day.
He also said that he was so drunk that he didn't remember that call. It wasn't till the next day that he discovered what he had done. He said that he didn't go to rehab to elude the press about those sexually explicit phone calls; he did because he was dying. Talk about May sweeps...
Was he drinking on the job? I noticed that guestion wasn't really answered or even brought up. If he was drinking that much alcohol on a given day; he must have had some HELLISH hangovers. I'm suprised that he made it to work. I guess he had to use some coke to cope with those hangovers.
Those voicemails are just hilarious...if you haven't heard them, you must.
Just remember this is coming from a 57 year old man.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Those phone calls were pretty damn funny, especially considering who they came from.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I read his article in People and it turns out that he didn't have sex with that woman.
He got out of control, but making an obscene call doesn't seem that wild and crazy to me.
There are plenty of guys that leave messages to women like this, but the women are usually into the guy. I guess she wasn't into him. He got burned! But I'm sure his WILD & CRAZY weekend got his show some ratings. How convenient, this happens around sweeps... The article that I read has a picture of Betsy and she doesn't look to bad. I wonder if she'll stick around much longer?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Speaking of POB, he made the E Channel's 101 Celebrities Opps. I saw this over the weekend. He was No. 5. I wish they had Ian Micheal Black make a comment. Too bad that it wasn't on VH-1. Gary Coleman made a comment about him that was somewhat funny, but the other people weren't.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Who is Pat O' Brian? At least, before this whole thing?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> Who is Pat O' Brian? At least, before this whole thing?


He's the nerdy, old fart that hosts _The Insider_. He also co-hosted _Access_ with that hot piece of ass, Nancy O'Dell.


----------

